# New Channel Numbers Announced



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

www.directv.com/channelchanges

For Premiums and HD Extra Pack.

The channels will begin moving tomorrow over the course of the next 6 weeks. Make sure to set your DVRs accordingly


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks. Would be nice if a TVMail was used to point folks to that info.

That said, doesn't look like many more HBO channels would be showing up since Cinemax moving up only 3 channels. Sure hope that HBO Comendy at least takes one of those slots.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

Wrong Switch in the URL

www.directv.com/channelchanges


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> www.directv.com\channelchanges
> 
> For Premiums and HD Extra Pack.
> 
> The channels will begin moving tomorrow over the course of the next 6 weeks. Make sure to set your DVRs accordingly


Great news!!

Putting the dots together... that tells me that more HBO/Showtime/Starz/et al channels are coming.

Go DirecTV-12!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Satelliteracer said:


> The channels will begin moving tomorrow over the course of the next 6 weeks. Make sure to set your DVRs accordingly


Isn't tomorrow the 17th? 

~Alan


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Alan Gordon said:


> Isn't tomorrow the 17th?
> 
> ~Alan


Yep, they gave a lot of notice on this didn't they:nono2:

Will be interesting to see if favorite lists or any recordings/SL's automatically pick up the change or not.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

RAD said:


> Yep, they gave a lot of notice on this didn't they:nono2:


NEVERMIND! I was looking at the table where it states the channels would change on March 24th. I didn't get that they would END simulcasting those channels on the 24th.



RAD said:


> Will be interesting to see if favorite lists or any recordings/SL's automatically pick up the change or not.


BTW... I'm not sure if this has anything to do with anything, but I currently have the Showtime package ("Anniversary Gift"), and today I look and I'm getting all the Showtime channels and The Movie Channel East, but NOT The Movie Channel West, Flix, or Sundance. I had them yesterday...

~Alan


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

RAD said:


> Thanks. Would be nice if a TVMail was used to point folks to that info.
> 
> That said, doesn't look like many more HBO channels would be showing up since Cinemax moving up only 3 channels. Sure hope that HBO Comendy at least takes one of those slots.


There will be, I think starting tomorrow


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> NEVERMIND! I was looking at the table where it states the channels would change on March 24th. I didn't get that they would END simulcasting those channels on the 24th.
> 
> BTW... I'm not sure if this has anything to do with anything, but I currently have the Showtime package ("Anniversary Gift"), and today I look and I'm getting all the Showtime channels and The Movie Channel East, but NOT The Movie Channel West, Flix, or Sundance. I had them yesterday...
> 
> ~Alan


Correct, but you will start to see channels living in their new and old locations tomorrow. The first end to a range will be next week.

So, as an example, tomorrow The Movie Channel will still be at 544-549 in the old range, but it will also start in the new range at 554-558. On the 24th, the old range goes away


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Satelliteracer said:


> Correct, but you will start to see channels living in their new and old locations tomorrow. The first end to a range will be next week.
> 
> So, as an example, tomorrow The Movie Channel will still be at 544-549 in the old range, but it will also start in the new range at 554-558. On the 24th, the old range goes away


Yeah... like I said, I think it would have been less confusing to me if the chart was different. Something like this:



544 554 The Movie Channel East/The Movie Channel East HD March 17-24
545 555 The Movie Channel West March 17-24
547 557 FLIX March 17-24
549 558 Sundance March 17-24
That way... you see that it starts tomorrow, and ends next week.

BTW... glad to hear about TVMail. I've always felt that DirecTV rarely utilized that resource enough.

~Alan


----------



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

RAD said:


> Thanks. Would be nice if a TVMail was used to point folks to that info.
> 
> That said, doesn't look like many more HBO channels would be showing up since Cinemax moving up only 3 channels. Sure hope that HBO Comendy at least takes one of those slots.


Keep in mind that under the current alignment 506, 509 and 510 are empty in the HBO range, so there is a chance there will be more than three new HBO channels.


----------



## MycroftHolmes (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm happy to see the HD Extra Pack in one location now. I always found it difficult to find these channels.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

MycroftHolmes said:


> I'm happy to see the HD Extra Pack in one location now. I always found it difficult to find these channels.


​
As I've stated in another thread, I'm disappointed in the moving of the HD Extra package. Sure, MGM-HD makes sense, but I'm really disappointed by the moving of the others... 

~Alan


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

RAD said:


> [...] doesn't look like many more HBO channels would be showing up since Cinemax moving up only 3 channels. Sure hope that HBO Comendy at least takes one of those slots.


Actually, it leaves room for a total of 14 HBO channels which is the number of channels/feeds that they (HBO) have right now and 6 more thane DirecTV subscribers get right now.

You might want to check out this thread where this was all discussed last week:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=173950


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Cool. 

I wonder if I'll get home and find a TVMail announcement on this. :sure:

Mike


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> ​
> As I've stated in another thread, I'm disappointed in the moving of the HD Extra package. Sure, MGM-HD makes sense, but I'm really disappointed by the moving of the others...
> 
> ~Alan


Yeah, it's like some new guy came along and said "Hey I have an idea.... let's put all the HD extra pack channels together down after the premium movie block", totally unaware of the fact that in DirecTV's more than 15 year history, they haven't just arbitrarily grouped channels solely because they were in a certain package.

Doesn't anyone over at DirecTV think or employ the proper oversight to prevent stupid moves like that?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

It will be noted in the guide for a week. Not that big a deal. Besides...anybody tell me what number Encore Love is on without looking it up?


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

MycroftHolmes said:


> I'm happy to see the HD Extra Pack in one location now. I always found it difficult to find these channels.


As did I. Wanting to schedule movies jumping all over. I don't know why Smithsonian and others are there, however.

A genre-type listing is what I think makes sense, and what I thought they were implying. Simply grouping channels that I happen to pay $5 extra seems silly.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

MycroftHolmes said:


> I'm happy to see the HD Extra Pack in one location now. I always found it difficult to find these channels.


Agree completely.....


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

MikeW said:


> It will be noted in the guide for a week. Not that big a deal. Besides...anybody tell me what number Encore Love is on without looking it up?


528


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> Yeah, it's like some new guy came along and said "Hey I have an idea.... let's put all the HD extra pack channels together down after the premium movie block", totally unaware of the fact that in DirecTV's more than 15 year history, they haven't just arbitrarily grouped channels solely because they were in a certain package.
> 
> Doesn't anyone over at DirecTV think or employ the proper oversight to prevent stupid moves like that?


Stupid in your opinion.  It actually makes some sense, because in a way, HD Extra is like a mini premium package.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

I just noticed that MoreMax was left out of the list on Directv.com. I assume that's just a misprint


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

cartrivision said:


> Yeah, it's like some new guy came along and said "Hey I have an idea.... let's put all the HD extra pack channels together down after the premium movie block", totally unaware of the fact that in DirecTV's more than 15 year history, they haven't just arbitrarily grouped channels solely because they were in a certain package.


It reminds me of the old USSB days when Comedy Central, MTV, Nickelodeon, VH1, TV Land, Lifetime Television, All News Channel, and fXM were in the 900s... separate from the rest of the channels. 

~Alan


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

I dont care about channel order....they are mixed up anyways.
CNN is 202 (yes we know for contractual reasons) while the others like FOXNEWS etc. around 360.
ESPN for sports is 206 yet my RSNs for sports are 620s.

I just make a favorites list with the channels i watch & use that as the program guide.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

RobertE said:


> Stupid in your opinion.  It actually makes some sense, because in a way, HD Extra is like a mini premium package.


... but where does it stop?! BabyFirst TV, an ala carte channel is stuck in among the kids channels. There's a couple of ala carte sports channels (I think) stuck in among the other sports channels.

But why stop there?! Why not re-arrange the whole system. Put locals first, like they are now. Scoot the PPV channels up a couple of hundred. Put all the channels in CHOICE up front. Put the additional channels in CHOICE XTRA next. Then put the CHOICE ULTIMATE channels next. Then add your PREMIERE channels next. Then add your ala cartes and your PPV channels.



MycroftHolmes said:


> I'm happy to see the HD Extra Pack in one location now. *I always found it difficult to find these channels.*


This is going to sound rude, but I want to go ahead and STRESS that it's not my intention. I'm simply trying to understand the reasoning behind why someone would be happy to see them all in one location... and I'm not sure how else to phrase the question:

Are there times when you think to yourself... "gee, I'm not interested in watching the Choice package tonight. I'm in more of an HD Extra package mood tonight?" 

Again, I apologize for how rude my question sounds, I'm just simply trying to figure the logic behind it. 

~Alan


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

As far as I know, Baby first is the only channel available ala carte (not counting the adult channels). If there ends up being several ala carte channels, then sure, put them in there own little group.

Honestly, I wouldn't mind channels being grouped by package either.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't like the HD Extra pack channels moving either. It makes sense for MGM, but not all of them. I expect all of the channels in the 500 range to be movie channels, just like I expect all of the channels in the 600 range to be sports channels.

I'd rather see it more like
0-99 locals
100-199 PPV
200-399 Cable channels
400-499 News/Educational
500-599 Movies
600-699 Sports
700-799 Sports special packages (NFL ST, Hotpass, etc.)

That way if I'm in the mood for a movie I bring up the guide, type in 600 and then scroll down a few pages to see what's on. For sports I do the same with 700, etc.

If you want to only show channels for certain packages that is what the custom lists are for. I have one custom list for Choice Xtra, and one for Premier (from when I had it).


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

RobertE said:


> As far as I know, Baby first is the only channel available ala carte (not counting the adult channels). If there ends up being several ala carte channels, then sure, put them in there own little group.


Fox Soccer Plus is a la carte as well... but I was thinking of another channel in the sports group whenever I mentioned it.

I didn't count the adult channels since they are currently grouped together. GameLounge is a separate subscription, so one might count them.

~Alan


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> I'd rather see it more like
> 0-99 locals
> 100-199 PPV
> 200-399 Cable channels
> ...


I like that idea!


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

RobertE said:


> As far as I know, Baby first is the only channel available ala carte (not counting the adult channels). If there ends up being several ala carte channels, then sure, put them in there own little group.
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't mind channels being grouped by package either.


 correction. Outdoor channel is also Ala Carte


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I don't like the HD Extra pack channels moving either. It makes sense for MGM, but not all of them. I expect all of the channels in the 500 range to be movie channels, just like I expect all of the channels in the 600 range to be sports channels.
> 
> I'd rather see it more like
> 0-99 locals
> ...


I would think it makes sense to move HD Extra channels out of the prime spots if they have little market penetration. If only 5 or 10 % of customers carry them, then isolate them. The other channels That most people have should be closer together. On the other hand, if the numbers are higher than that, leave them be.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

oldfantom said:


> I would think it makes sense to move HD Extra channels out of the prime spots if they have little market penetration. If only 5 or 10 % of customers carry them, then isolate them. The other channels That most people have should be closer together. On the other hand, if the numbers are higher than that, leave them be.


Unless DirecTV intends on replacing them with something else... why would it matter?.

#255 - ?????
#259 - ?????
#267 - ?????
#289 - ?????
#332 - ?????

~Alan


----------



## MycroftHolmes (Dec 9, 2008)

Alan Gordon said:


> This is going to sound rude, but I want to go ahead and STRESS that it's not my intention. I'm simply trying to understand the reasoning behind why someone would be happy to see them all in one location... and I'm not sure how else to phrase the question:
> 
> Are there times when you think to yourself... "gee, I'm not interested in watching the Choice package tonight. I'm in more of an HD Extra package mood tonight?"
> 
> ...


No offense taken. I do in fact occasionally do that, but mostly I do it with the movie channels. I say to myself "Self, I wonder what's playing on the movie channels this week?" So I bring up the guide to a page that contains most of the channels I'm looking at and hit the right arrow repeatedly. As for the HD package, I have not done it recently because it's such a pain in the neck, but when I first got the package I looked through all the channels in the package to see if there was anything of interest to me. I agree that some of them, like the music one, would be better placed with the music channels, but I like Universal HD, HDnet Movies, MGM, and Smithsonian together at least.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Stupid in your opinion.  It actually makes some sense, because in a way, HD Extra is like a mini premium package.


Not really. It's more like the different levels of "Choice" packages... and they don't group all the channels that are only in "Choice Ultimate" together in a separate channel range just because they are aren't part of the lower end packages. What they did with the HD Extra channels really makes little sense. It's also stupid from a marketing point of view. If channels like Smithsonian, CIHD, and Palladia are grouped with like channels, non-subscribers would be more likely to notice them among the similar channels that they watch and perhaps be enticed to upgrade.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> This is going to sound rude, but I want to go ahead and STRESS that it's not my intention. I'm simply trying to understand the reasoning behind why someone would be happy to see them all in one location... and I'm not sure how else to phrase the question:
> 
> Are there times when you think to yourself... "gee, I'm not interested in watching the Choice package tonight. I'm in more of an HD Extra package mood tonight?"


:joy: Thank you.

This brilliantly illustrates the absurdity of the re-grouping of the HD Extra channels.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

oldfantom said:


> I would think it makes sense to move HD Extra channels out of the prime spots if they have little market penetration. If only 5 or 10 % of customers carry them, then isolate them. The other channels That most people have should be closer together. On the other hand, if the numbers are higher than that, leave them be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. The way to isolate channels that are of no interest to any percentage (large or small) of viewers is for the customer to exclude them from their custom channel list, not for DirecTV to arbitrarily group them in a manner that does the customer no good, and hurts DirecTV's marketing of the channels.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> Scoot the PPV channels up a couple of hundred.


Is scooting the PPV right off the dial an option? :grin:


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's the reason why the HD Extra Pack channels are moving. Right now, they are in the 200's, 300's and 500's. It's difficult for customers to remember where they are at so they've been consolidated to make it easier. That package is also going to get larger with more channels so this makes it a bit cleaner since the package doesn't consist of 100+ channels like a normal base package.

Obviously D* couldn't arrange all channels by package because channels overlap into many packages, but there is certainly precedence with the sports packages living in a specific range.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

MycroftHolmes said:


> No offense taken.


GOOD! 



MycroftHolmes said:


> I agree that some of them, like the music one, would be better placed with the music channels, but I like Universal HD, HDnet Movies, MGM, and Smithsonian together at least.


I like the movie channels being bunched together, I like the sports channel being bunched together, so I'm all for MGM-HD being moved.

I rarely watch UniversalHD for movies though.... but I do watch it for some of the old shows/repeats that airs... and they also offer sports.

Crime And Investigation fits in more with Sleuth, SyFy, Chiller, etc. than it does movies, and Smithsonian fits in more with the Discovery channels, National Geographic, and the Travel Channel more than the channels it's going to be lumped together with.

~Alan


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Fox Soccer Plus is a la carte as well... but I was thinking of another channel in the sports group whenever I mentioned it.
> 
> I didn't count the adult channels since they are currently grouped together. GameLounge is a separate subscription, so one might count them.
> 
> ~Alan


Setanta (sp?), no?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Satelliteracer said:


> Here's the reason why the HD Extra Pack channels are moving. Right now, they are in the 200's, 300's and 500's. It's difficult for customers to remember where they are at so they've been consolidated to make it easier. *That package is also going to get larger *with more channels so this makes it a bit cleaner since the package doesn't consist of 100+ channels like a normal base package.


OK, time to guess what new channels will be going into the HD extra package?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

tonyd79 said:


> Setanta (sp?), no?


I thought that channel was dead and Fox Soccer took its place, and that channel is already an ala cart channel.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

RAD said:


> I thought that channel was dead and Fox Soccer took its place, and that channel is already an ala cart channel.


Yes, but that was the one he was probably thinking of.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I can see both points of view in this. However, as an HD Extra sub, I'm glad to see them move into the same neighborhood because I rarely scroll through the ENTIRE Guide, I scroll through particular sections. And also being an HBO/Sho subscriber, the 500's are one of the places I scroll through by habit already.

So for that reason, and because any complaints aren't likely to make any difference until Directv and the content providers see how the current change affects viewership, I don't see much point about complaining. :grin:


----------



## ddobson (Nov 25, 2003)

Alan Gordon said:


> It reminds me of the old USSB days when Comedy Central, MTV, Nickelodeon, VH1, TV Land, Lifetime Television, All News Channel, and fXM were in the 900s... separate from the rest of the channels.
> 
> ~Alan


Gosh USSB, seems like an eternity ago.... What year did they combine, 98? Something like that.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> It reminds me of the old USSB days when Comedy Central, MTV, Nickelodeon, VH1, TV Land, Lifetime Television, All News Channel, and fXM were in the 900s... separate from the rest of the channels.
> 
> ~Alan


When we first started, channel 999 was just a still with channel logos and numbers with jungle noises for audio. We ran it on an Amiga 500! Video Toaster I think. (The sale went through early summer of '99.)


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> ​
> As I've stated in another thread, I'm disappointed in the moving of the HD Extra package. Sure, MGM-HD makes sense, but I'm really disappointed by the moving of the others...
> 
> ~Alan


Agreed, I liked where they were located. I know I'll totally forget to search the 500's, since I don't subscribe to any premium channels.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> I can see both points of view in this. However, as an HD Extra sub, I'm glad to see them move into the same neighborhood because I rarely scroll through the ENTIRE Guide, I scroll through particular sections. And also being an HBO/Sho subscriber, the 500's are one of the places I scroll through by habit already.
> 
> So for that reason, and because any complaints aren't likely to make any difference until Directv and the content providers see how the current change affects viewership, I don't see much point about complaining. :grin:


This is EXACTLY why it was done, because customers don't have the HD Extra Pack channels memorized necessarily and they likely won't be scrolling through the entire guide. A lot easier to just go to 560 and boom, there they are.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

taz291819 said:


> Agreed, I liked where they were located. I know I'll totally forget to search the 500's, since I don't subscribe to any premium channels.


Who knows, now that you go to the 560's and see all that HD in the 500's in the premium channels, you might just subscribe to some of them as well. :biggthump


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Why dont they just make a favorites list with the just channels they watch ?


----------



## pbg (Oct 11, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> Who knows, now that you go to the 560's and see all that HD in the 500's in the premium channels, you might just subscribe to some of them as well. :biggthump


sort of like how the nudie stuff butts up against the sports channels - purely coincidental I'm sure! :lol:


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

The thing is I think people would see them more if they were grouped with similar content. If you are in the mood for music related TV you are going to be looking at the VH1, MTV, section and now Palladia isn't there so it's going to get missed. Isn't this kind of why they 101 is mapped to channel 334 also, because it has a lot of music content.

If you were looking for educational you would be looking near the Discovery, TLC, etc and now Smithsonian is going to get missed.

If you are in the mood for a movie you are going to be looking in the 500s, and now you'll see those channels and just ignore them because they aren't what you are looking for.

I think more people would scroll through the guide more if they realized they could set up custom guides. Many people I know don't realize they can and they get annoyed at trying to scroll through the guide. But once you set up custom guides it's much easier. My custom guide is pretty much all of the channels included in Choice Xtra, but then I take out all the PPV, religious, shopping, and foreign language channels. Now my guide is very streamlined and I don't mind scrolling through the entire thing if I don't know for sure what I want to watch.


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank You Satelliteracer for the heads up on the channel changes. I use Keyword searches in my series list so I would be out of luck if I missed this one. 
Thanks again
utbronco


----------



## ans2004 (Oct 28, 2008)

maybe directv will finally add those hbo/cinemax channels they anounced awhile back.


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

So since April 22 is the end date for these channels moves, should that be when we should start seeing Festivus announcements?

I agree with the chorus who say moving the HD pack together is bad. It recalls the days of all HD in the 70s or cable companies that still group HD channels separately. It's not bad service, so much as it's very lame and old fashioned. Channels like Smithsonian, Palladia, and Crime & Whatever make sense where they are and furthermore might encourage people who are interested in those select genres to subscribe to them. D* is pretty much hiding those channels now between movies subscriptions and sports subscriptions. That neither make sense or seems likely to attract new HD pack subscribers.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

SR, just curious, where are the test channels moving to? Thanks


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

So Whats moving on the 17th. Is it in the guide yet?


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> SR, just curious, where are the test channels moving to? Thanks


Not sure yet


----------



## oldcrooner (Feb 23, 2004)

pbg said:


> sort of like how the nudie stuff butts up against the sports channels - purely coincidental I'm sure! :lol:


I don't know whether it was intentional or not but your choice of words conjured up some rather vivid imagery.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> This is EXACTLY why it was done, because customers don't have the HD Extra Pack channels memorized necessarily and they likely won't be scrolling through the entire guide. A lot easier to just go to 560 and boom, there they are.


That "justification" of the move makes no sense whatsoever. As has been pointed out, _*NOBODY*_ ever sits down in front of their TV and thinks, "I don't know what I want to watch, but I want to watch something in the HD extra package", to the exclusion all the extremely similar channels that are in a different package. Despite the apologists attempts to justify this stupid move, I still think it's still a stupid move. I have yet to see a reasonable and logical explanation for it.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> Here's the reason why the HD Extra Pack channels are moving. Right now, they are in the 200's, 300's and 500's. It's difficult for customers to remember where they are at so they've been consolidated to make it easier. That package is also going to get larger with more channels so this makes it a bit cleaner since the package doesn't consist of 100+ channels like a normal base package.


So???? I have yet to see a single logical and coherent explanation of why anyone would care which package the HD extra channels are in as opposed to what type of channels they are since I know of nobody who wants to browse the guide based on arbitrary subscription package groupings as opposed to channel genre groupings.

Please explain why anyone would care which package a channel is in when they need to decide where in the guide they want look.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> So???? I have yet to see a single logical and coherent explanation of why anyone would care which package the HD extra channels are in as opposed to what type of channels they are since I know of nobody who wants to browse the guide based on arbitrary subscription package groupings as opposed to channel genre groupings.
> 
> Please explain why anyone would care which package a channel is in when they need to decide where in the guide they want look.


They view the hd extra pack, and I would also expect the new channels that will join that pack, as a group of channels that are a half premium type package, so they are lining them up like they do the rest of the premiums.. And yeah, people do look at them by package, when they have premiums... so in that sense it makes sense.. The debate at the moment is, do they mesh well enough together to be considered a group of premiums.. I think we need to see what else they add to them to see if that may or may not really be the case...


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> They view the hd extra pack, and I would also expect the new channels that will join that pack, as a group of channels that are a half premium type package, so they are lining them up like they do the rest of the premiums.. And yeah, people do look at them by package, when they have premiums... so in that sense it makes sense.. The debate at the moment is, do they mesh well enough together to be considered a group of premiums.. I think we need to see what else they add to them to see if that may or may not really be the case...


Yeah, the difference is that the HD Extra Pack is all over the place. Other premiums are movie channels (HBO, Showtime, etc.) or you could count sports packages as premiums (the RSNs etc in the 600s, EI, NFLST, etc.).

It is kind of odd to have Palladium nowhere near MTV, VH1, etc., but the rest of what is there now could be considered a premium grouping. But you are right, we have to wait to see what else is in there when they add to it.


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

What happened to ch 513 (Moremax) ? It's no longer in the table.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

I see the first channel moves in the guide. It is showing that Sundance and IFC are both moving to 558 in my guide.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Leave things as they are and add a "sort by package" menu option in the setup.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> SR, just curious, where are the test channels moving to? Thanks





Satelliteracer said:


> Not sure yet


I just saw in the Guide, the test channels are moving to 9501 - 9515


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

bjamin82 said:


> I just saw in the Guide, the test channels are moving to 9501 - 9515


And there's two test channels for D12.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So I just noticed that a few of the channels moved this morning, but the old channel numbers are gone. I thought the old channels were going to remain there for a week before turning off?


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Yeah, the difference is that the HD Extra Pack is all over the place. Other premiums are movie channels (HBO, Showtime, etc.) or you could count sports packages as premiums (the RSNs etc in the 600s, EI, NFLST, etc.).
> 
> It is kind of odd to have Palladium nowhere near MTV, VH1, etc., but the rest of what is there now could be considered a premium grouping. But you are right, we have to wait to see what else is in there when they add to it.


Agree. To me, having like channels together, regardless of package, could help sell upper tier packages. D* is burying the HD pack from most viewers now.

As (a not entire great) alternative, they could put the package right before the HBOs started and moved channels like TCM, FXM, Sundance, and IFC there too. It's still makes little sense, but at least they included among a "basic" set-up of channels. Burying the HD pack just make it seems like D* still views HD as a bonus feature and not what people expect for every channel.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> So I just noticed that a few of the channels moved this morning, but the old channel numbers are gone. I thought the old channels were going to remain there for a week before turning off?


They are not gone. They actually moved the old channels and created new ones in the old numbers so your favorite lists moved with them. All my favorites moved. I had to go to All Channels to see the old ones.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

Satelliteracer said:


> Here's the reason why the HD Extra Pack channels are moving. Right now, they are in the 200's, 300's and 500's. It's difficult for customers to remember where they are at so they've been consolidated to make it easier. That package is also going to get larger with more channels so this makes it a bit cleaner since the package doesn't consist of 100+ channels like a normal base package.
> 
> Obviously D* couldn't arrange all channels by package because channels overlap into many packages, but there is certainly precedence with the sports packages living in a specific range.


I like the idea of them being grouped together. I'm paying money for a certain number of additional HD stations.

I'm not one to think "gee, I want to watch HD Extra Pack", but I am one to say "Let me see what's on those stations I'm paying extra for."

-Craig


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

tonyd79 said:


> They are not gone. They actually moved the old channels and created new ones in the old numbers so your favorite lists moved with them. All my favorites moved. I had to go to All Channels to see the old ones.


DOH! Yes you're right, there they are. Thanks.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

jsmartin99 said:


> I see the first channel moves in the guide. It is showing that Sundance and IFC are both moving to 558 in my guide.


Yeah... I have two IFC's in the guide... both on channel 550. One of them telling me that IFC will be moving to 558 (the same channel as Sundance is currently on).

~Alan


----------



## WholeHomeDVR (Oct 8, 2008)

What if you could create folders in the guide, name them what you want. 

Move whatever channels to whatever folder you want. Inside the folders you could sort however you want. Numbers would not matter anymore. No more debate of how to number channels.

When you go to guide instead of a list of 200 channels, you’d get your list of folders. Scroll to your folder, maximize and browse your channels. 

Channels could be in more than one folder, so you could have favs for each family member, etc. or if you have folder named by categories, channels in more than one category could be in more than one place.

On your PC you type in the IP of your DVR and it would connect you to a DVR setup, you know like you have on a router. You could set up all your channels in there using a mouse. You could google shows to record using a keyboard.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Alan Gordon said:


> Yeah... I have two IFC's in the guide... both on channel 550. One of them telling me that IFC will be moving to 558 (the same channel as Sundance is currently on)


And it STILL makes NO sense that they are keeping this ONLY non-premium movie channel up in the premiums or HD extra pkg, even though it's been a basic pak channels for years now...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I got busy yesterday and didn't have time to reply to some posts. I'm not going to do them anymore, but I will state a couple of things:

*1.* I was not talking about Setanta. curt8403 may have been right about The Outdoor Channel. I still want to say there was another, but that has apparently changed... and it's no longer ala carte... since no one can think of it.

*2.* Apparently my issues with Showtime yesterday was due to my Anniversary Gift ending. Today, all of them are gone.

*3.* After the move today, Channels I Get works even less. 

*4.* Obviously, complaining about it is rather pointless, but I wanted to express my disappointment in this move. I suspect this will result in less viewing of UniversalHD and HDNet for me, and will most likely continue my streak of not watching C&I-HD.

*5.* If DirecTV wanted to have all the HD Extra Package channels in one group, I would've preferred them to have two channel locations (ala The 101)... with the current channels in the spot they are now, and lumped together elsewhere as well.

~Alan


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

This morning my Guide says:

549 Sund Sundance has moved to 558
550 IFC IFC has moved to 558
558 Sund (the programming is Sundance)

I don't see a new IFC channel anywhere. Satracer's chart shows it will to move to 559, which is logical, but 559 says it's moving to 9500.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

ans2004 said:


> maybe directv will finally add those hbo/cinemax channels they anounced awhile back.


Takes two to tango


----------



## ahearst (Sep 13, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> Takes two to tango


Translated, means "don't hold your breath" :lol:


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> So???? I have yet to see a single logical and coherent explanation of why anyone would care which package the HD extra channels are in as opposed to what type of channels they are since I know of nobody who wants to browse the guide based on arbitrary subscription package groupings as opposed to channel genre groupings.
> 
> Please explain why anyone would care which package a channel is in when they need to decide where in the guide they want look.


Because when people buy a package like HD Extra Pack that has a limited number of channels, they want to know where to go to see them. Just as when someone buys Sports Pack, generally speaking you can guide them to the 600's...generally.

For HD Extra Pack, you can't. You have to say some are in the 200's, some in the 300's, some in the 500's.

Let's not forget that 90% of customers are not like the posters here on this forum. By that I mean that most folks on this forum are diehard power users. They know the product as well as anyone. Many here are truly experts about the product. Most customers aren't in that segment. They love their DIRECTV but they don't know all the details....where all channels are located...what mpeg2 vs mpeg4 is....what SWiM is....etc,etc.

Customers are put into focus groups all the time. One thing that came out was that they were paying for HD Extra Pack but they couldn't always remember where the channels were because they were scattered through many ranges.

So D* made a customer friendly decision to consolidate them in one easy location that had room, the 500's.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> That "justification" of the move makes no sense whatsoever. As has been pointed out, _*NOBODY*_ ever sits down in front of their TV and thinks, "I don't know what I want to watch, but I want to watch something in the HD extra package", to the exclusion all the extremely similar channels that are in a different package. Despite the apologists attempts to justify this stupid move, I still think it's still a stupid move. I have yet to see a reasonable and logical explanation for it.


With all due respect, you're speaking for yourself and how you watch television. The "nobody" comment is incorrect per the customers that have been spoken and surveyed that have this package. They wanted an easier location to find those channels.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

In fact, I discontinued the HD Extra Pack as a cost saver a couple of months ago. It took me some time to find those channels and turn them off, and it turns out I hadn't even remembered correctly which channels were in the pack. Putting them together makes sense to me. 

Any time there's a channel realignment some people will be happy and some will be sad. Most will wonder why, but in the end these things are done for sound reasons and sooner or later people let go of the old and embrace the new.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

ahearst said:


> Translated, means "don't hold your breath" :lol:


I wouldn't say that.....just that it's not just D*'s decision


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> Takes two to tango


I'm sorry, I've had this question since this phrase was first uttered.

Why would Directv announce in a press release that they would be adding the HBO/Max channels if there was no agreement? I would think that when Directv announced it that the dance would be over. If negotiating was still going on, why announce something when it's not a sure thing?

Please don't think I'm "calling you out", I'm just genuinely curious why some keep talking about a tango AFTER it would appear that the tango was over.


----------



## Lancelink (Feb 6, 2007)

WholeHomeDVR said:


> What if you could create folders in the guide, name them what you want.


Wow, that makes way too much sense. Really, I love the idea, but I think the average D* viewer will neither understand nor embrace the concept. Still, it would be very nice as an option.



Satelliteracer said:


> Because when people buy a package like HD Extra Pack that has a limited number of channels, they want to know where to go to see them. Just as when someone buys Sports Pack, generally speaking you can guide them to the 600's...generally.


Which is exactly why a group of channels that offers a wide variety of programming like HD Extra makes no sense whatsoever in the 500s. I agree, it makes great sense to group these channels, but in the 500s? Not IMO.

Now, if I could take those channels and put them in a virtual folder....


----------



## pbg (Oct 11, 2007)

I understand the argument for grouping channels by type, but for what ever reason, I think of the HD Extra channels as a subset of the other channels. Probably because you pay for them separately. I think it makes sense to have them together.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Crow159 said:


> I'm sorry, I've had this question since this phrase was first uttered.
> 
> Why would Directv announce in a press release that they would be adding the HBO/Max channels if there was no agreement? I would think that when Directv announced it that the dance would be over. If negotiating was still going on, why announce something when it's not a sure thing?
> 
> Please don't think I'm "calling you out", I'm just genuinely curious why some keep talking about a tango AFTER it would appear that the tango was over.


I don't know ANY specifics of this particular agreement (though I did see the 2007 press release). However, in my current line of work I've seen far too many agreements fall apart at the tail end, after everyone has supposedly agreed on the material terms. Either there's a fundamental misunderstanding about what was agreed to or (far more common), other minor terms simply cannot be worked out or come to light after the fact, changing the circumstances and thus nullifying the original agreement. It's not a pleasant thing when that occurs either, usually.

That said, I truly hope Directv and HBO are ready to "tango" at this point and we see some more of the HBO multiplex for my hard-earned $$ each month.


----------



## PhilS (Sep 23, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> In fact, I discontinued the HD Extra Pack as a cost saver a couple of months ago. It took me some time to find those channels and turn them off, and it turns out I hadn't even remembered correctly which channels were in the pack. Putting them together makes sense to me.
> 
> Any time there's a channel realignment some people will be happy and some will be sad. Most will wonder why, but in the end these things are done for sound reasons and sooner or later people let go of the old and embrace the new.


I like the consolidation except for Palladia, which should be near MTV.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

pbg said:


> I understand the argument for grouping channels by type, but for what ever reason, I think of the HD Extra channels as a subset of the other channels. Probably because you pay for them separately. I think it makes sense to have them together.


Don't get me started on that though. I don't think we should be paying extra for the channels, they should be included in the HD access fee, or the HD Access fee should be gotten rid of.

About the only thing I liked about Comcast was that they didn't charge extra for HD service. If you got a channel in SD, you got the channel in HD (if they carried it), you didn't have to pay extra just to get the HD version.

We shouldn't have to pay extra to get access to the HD versions of the same channels we already pay to access. We already pay higher prices for the HD equipment to be able to receiver them that should be enough.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd like to see them grouped (after seeing Mr. Racer's reasoning), but not in the 500's...

I really wish we could start using 4-digit channel numbers. It's already 4 button presses to get to a 3-digit station (2-0-2-enter), so it wouldn't hurt usability.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I'd like to see them grouped (after seeing Mr. Racer's reasoning), but not in the 500's...
> 
> I really wish we could start using 4-digit channel numbers. *It's already 4 button presses to get to a 3-digit station (2-0-2-enter), *so it wouldn't hurt usability.


You don't need to press enter...it will change channels.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I'd like to see them grouped (after seeing Mr. Racer's reasoning), but not in the 500's...
> 
> I really wish we could start using 4-digit channel numbers. It's already 4 button presses to get to a 3-digit station (2-0-2-enter), so it wouldn't hurt usability.


Actually, you do not have to press enter....


----------



## Retro (Nov 27, 2007)

A good idea indeed! In fact, before long i could see this type of technology available in where you not only group the channels into a folder, but in the order you want, regardless of channel #.

That being said moving the HD extra pack is going to hurt those channels actual viewin IMO. Even the average viewer is going to forget about them once purchased unless your scrolling that channel area..

Like someone said before, i scroll the area for what i'm in the mood for, so mostly i'm looking around Discovery, History, Natgeo, etc and will likely forget about Smithsonian more so than not.. Same with Palladia...

Eventually these HD Extra pack channels need to be incorporated as part of the regular packages with HD becoming more of the norm and then return to their more appropriate channel location with similar networks.. 

I think for now Directv is lumping them together to entice more subscribers with all of them grouped together to seem like your getting a lot of value, but IMO it would work better if these channels when in the right neighborhood or part of a current choice package..


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Yeah, the difference is that the HD Extra Pack is all over the place. Other premiums are movie channels (HBO, Showtime, etc.) or you could count sports packages as premiums (the RSNs etc in the 600s, EI, NFLST, etc.).


Exactly, and to claim (as other people have) that anyone has ever sat down with the specific intention of watching something of no specific genre, but just from a certain package like HD Extra, is absurd. People might be interested in watchin something that was only in a certain package if it was a case where the package has only a single genre of channels... like a premium movie channel package, or a sports channel package, but HD Extras are a diverse group of channels from multiple genres.

Nobody has ever sat down thinking that they want to watch something in the HD extra pack, but not being sure if that desire was because they want to watch an uncut movie on MGMHD or a show about science or nature or other cultures... but only if that show about science or nature or other cultures is on NGHD.... not if it's on SciHD or DiscHD or TLCHD.

I'm amazed at the ridiculous and absurd scenarios that some people are making up to try to justify what was a really stupid move by DirecTV.

It's not necessary to defend everything that DirecTV does, and it's actually counterproductive. They do stupid things sometimes, and they should called out on it when they do.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> In fact, I discontinued the HD Extra Pack as a cost saver a couple of months ago. It took me some time to find those channels and turn them off, and it turns out I hadn't even remembered correctly which channels were in the pack. Putting them together makes sense to me.
> 
> Any time there's a channel realignment some people will be happy and some will be sad. Most will wonder why, but in the end these things are done for sound reasons and sooner or later people let go of the old and embrace the new.


Of all the absurd attempts justify DirecTV's dumb move, this has got to take the cake.... so grouping th HD Extra channels together is a good idea because it would have made it easier to remove them from a favorite list when you dropped the package!?

Yikes!!!!! :new_Eyecr

The lengths that some people will go to to defend DirecTV are really amusing sometimes.... but actually it's kind of sad and pathetic.

Sorry Stuart, people aren't unhappy about this just because they don't like change. They are unhappy because it's illogical, and makes no sense, and despite some really amusing and ridiculous attempts of some people to try to justify it, I have yet to see one coherent and logical reason explaining why it might be a good idea.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> It's not necessary to defend everything that DirecTV does, and it's actually counterproductive. They do stupid things sometimes, and they should called out on it when they do.


Don't substitute YOUR opinion for EVERYONE'S opinion. I often surf the Guide with no specific genre in mind - I look at titles and descriptions to see what I might find interesting and view accordingly. Furthermore, the premiums are hardly a "genre" unto themselves. Have you actually looked at what HBO and Showtime (the two I sub to) actually program? Sure there are movies; but the movies include everything from comedies to documentaries and everything in between. There are also plenty of specials, original series in a variety of genres.

Viewed that way, putting the HD Extra channels into a segment by themselves makes just as much sense as the alternative, your repeated, condescending claims to the contrary notwithstanding.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Don't substitute YOUR opinion for EVERYONE'S opinion. I often surf the Guide with no specific genre in mind - I look at titles and descriptions to see what I might find interesting and view accordingly. :


...and so grouping the HD Extra channels enhances that particular guide browsing preference how? You want genres all mixed up for the times when you don't have a particular channel genre in mind?????

I'll repeat. I have yet to see a coherent and logical justification for the grouping of the HD extra pack channels. That one above didn't even come close.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

cartrivision said:


> I'm amazed at the ridiculous and absurd scenarios that some people are making up to try to justify what was a really stupid move by DirecTV.


While I do agree that it's a stupid move, there really isn't anything to justify. Satelliteracer explained the reasoning behind the move were results from a focus group. I think it's incredibly stupid, and as it's been said, I think some channels might experience less viewership from DirecTV due to the move, but focus groups are sometimes a valuable resource that DirecTV needs to pay attention to. 

As for the fee for the HD Extra package, I was hoping that DirecTV would follow Dish Network's dropping of the fee myself, but given the fact that DirecTV seems to be treating the HD Extra package as a premium even more so than before, I don't see that happening any time soon.

As for the custom channel groupings, I see that as being a potentially problematic feature for CSRs, so I doubt we'll ever see that.

*NOTE TO SATELLITERACER:* Since this thread has started, I've spent most of my time griping about the HD Extra pack channel moves, and not wanting to sound ungrateful for the information you provide us (like the information contained in this thread), I wanted to (belatedly) thank you again for what you do here. 

~Alan


----------



## MycroftHolmes (Dec 9, 2008)

cartrivision said:


> The lengths that some people will go to to defend DirecTV are really amusing sometimes.... but actually it's kind of sad and pathetic.


Geez. Calm down. I am by no means a DirecTV apologist. If you don't believe me look at my recent posts. In fact look at most of my posts. I just happen to like this, but I wouldn't be upset if it went the other way. Either way it's not going to change my life.

I think the disconnect here is live TV vs DVR. I watch practically nothing live. I do go to my premium packages sometimes to see what's coming up that I might be interested in. I don't think that's pathetic. I just feel it's getting my money's worth on the premium package.


----------



## Geekzilla (Jun 10, 2007)

This talk about grouping the HD Extra package caused me to reassess its value, and I am now going to remove that package. I had forgotten that HDNet was no longer part of it.

On a different note, will I need to update my Season Passes? (I can't remember what HR2x calls them)


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> I'll repeat. I have yet to see a coherent and logical justification for the grouping of the HD extra pack channels. That one above didn't even come close.


In YOUR opinion. My opinion is just as valid. In fact, did you even READ Satelliteracer's comments on the why's? Or notice, for all your vitriol and insistence, that my personal opinion is ambivalent at best? I simply pointed out that "premiums" aren't really a genre anyway. So sticking what is in essence a mini-premium package up in 500's makes as much sense as not doing it.

Stop trying to shout down anyone who doesn't agree with you. We all get your point of view. How many times do you have to repeat it?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

I do not see reasons or logic or patterns for the channel groupings, but since I do not control that or cannot change it, I do not fret or stew over it.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Im not getting the point though.
If you setup a favorite channel list & put all the channels you watch like the HD extra channels etc. how are you ever going to miss those channels no matter what channel # they are on ?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Aside from the following...


Group locals...which they already do
Group Versus and Big Ten in with ESPN, NHL, NBA, MLB, Tennis, etc.
Group news channels (CNN, MSNBC, Fox News, etc) together
Group premium movie channels...which they already do

...I don't' really care about the grouping of the rest. I use a favorites list and it includes every HD channel I receive and not a single SD channel.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

cartrivision said:


> I'll repeat. I have yet to see a coherent and logical justification for the grouping of the HD extra pack channels. That one above didn't even come close.


It's only logical that the same people handling this are the same "handling" channels I get :lol:


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> Of all the absurd attempts justify DirecTV's dumb move, this has got to take the cake.... so grouping th HD Extra channels together is a good idea because it would have made it easier to remove them from a favorite list when you dropped the package!?
> 
> Yikes!!!!! :new_Eyecr
> 
> ...


It makes perfect sense to me and I think it is a great idea. I have that package and it is always hard to find those channels. Just because you don't think it is logical doesn't mean that everyone else thinks the same.

It has been explained to you several times why it is a good idea. Yet you won't accept it. :whatdidid Sorry... But, that is the way it is.


----------



## PhilS (Sep 23, 2007)

A really slick way to keep everyone happy would be to arrange channels in a "virtual" favorites list. This would allow you to order (sort) the channels any way you want - by moving a channel up or down in the list. (D*: - patent this before E* beats you to it).


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Add me to the list of those that like the move of the HD extra channels. It is hard to find them if you want to watch but don't remember the exact channel #. I think it's a great move!


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

I also think it is a great idea to group the channels at the new location. Makes
sense to me.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> Im not getting the point though.
> 
> If you setup a favorite channel list & put all the channels you watch like the HD extra channels etc. how are you ever going to miss those channels no matter what channel # they are on ?





sum_random_dork said:


> Add me to the list of those that like the move of the HD extra channels. It is hard to find them if you want to watch but don't remember the exact channel #. I think it's a great move!


Like i said why not just put them in your favorite channel list ?

What am i not getting here ?


----------



## hdthebest (Sep 10, 2007)

I am assuming that we all have been with D* for couple of years now...since we are always asking about HD channels, the point being have we not memorized the channels that we always watch...so it does not matter what number a certain channel is....unless your a newbie that has short term memory when it comes to TV, which I know a few people with that disorder lol.....


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

dcowboy7 said:


> Im not getting the point though.
> If you setup a favorite channel list & put all the channels you watch like the HD extra channels etc. how are you ever going to miss those channels no matter what channel # they are on ?


Exactly. I fail to see why some folks are getting so upset. No system is perfect and some will wish it was different, but we will all get used to it and will redo our favorites list so we can find the channels we want to watch.


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

I got out of the conversation early, because I dropped the channels. I can see, especially when new ones are added,how having them clustered will add perceived value. Of course it could have he opposite impact. If you only go north of 5xx for one channel, you might think about dropping the package.


----------



## sswheeler (Aug 27, 2008)

Just noticed that D* is doing the channel moves during the day. There are on the move!


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

slimoli said:


> What happened to ch 513 (Moremax) ? It's no longer in the table.


moving to 517


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

My channels were all moved on my STB's 1st thing this morning. 

I did see that on the DirecTV web page for this IFC now has a TBD date vs. today on the original post.


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> Of all the absurd attempts justify DirecTV's dumb move, this has got to take the cake.... so grouping th HD Extra channels together is a good idea because it would have made it easier to remove them from a favorite list when you dropped the package!?
> 
> Yikes!!!!! :new_Eyecr
> 
> ...


But the "people" your post refers to is a limited number of posters to this thread. Do you think Satelliteracer is lying about Directv having done research on this?

Some here like the idea and some don't. It doesn't make the ones who like it
apologists for Directv. Or that there aren't any logical reason to explain it, as Satelliteracer did explain it.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm another person who thinks its a GREAT IDEA! to group the HD pack together(although i think palladia should stay at 332). when i had the hd pack i was frustrated as i could never remember what channel smithsonian,or crime&investigation was on.


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> Im not getting the point though.
> If you setup a favorite channel list & put all the channels you watch like the HD extra channels etc. how are you ever going to miss those channels no matter what channel # they are on ?


Maybe because not all viewers are as knowledgeable as you are and don't understand "favorite channel lists"?

Or maybe they have other favorites and just want an easy way to go to these group of channels.


----------



## josetann (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's my take on the HD Pack, channel grouping, etc. issue.

I agree that I could make several favorites lists. One just for movies, one for documentaries, one for kids shows, etc. What I'd rather do (and what our family does in practice) is have one favorites list that simply includes all the subscribed channels. If we want to watch network TV, just go to channel 2 and look around there. If we want kids shows, punch in 290 and look. Movies, channel 500. So, with the way we use our system, keeping the HD Pack separate (grouping channels with other like channels) would be ideal.

That said, when we subscribed to the HD Pack (back when it was all in the 70s), I'd often go to that section, see all the HD stuff available, and record whatever looked interesting. Whether it was a documentary, old episodes of Knight Rider, newer SciFi episodes in HD (Enterprise, Torchwood, etc.). Then when I was in the mood for (insert type of programming here), I'd go to the recorded list and see what goodies were available. With 2TB of space, I can usually find something I'm in the mood to watch.

So, while I'd prefer the channels to be separated, I've also found it useful to have them all together. No biggie either way.


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

finally some good news..In the Directv link *AT LEAST* they say some additions are coming in April.. Its about time they made some kind of comment..instead of just give us chinese channel in SD

comes to mind Ausitn powers saying throw me a friggin bone here..!! well they did

not asking which channels they'll be
not asking slimeballness of DTV if they were all PPV channels (it'd be real cheezy of them if they did that..wouldnt put it past em to do this)

simply a time frame of when they'd come, and the link says April
www.directv.com/channelchanges 
not taking credit for this weblink as im aware it is in page 1 of this thread

*HOWEVER finally!!!* the self proclaimed leader gives us a target date frame..still not exactly when specific but good to see April is the goto month..

after that we can gripe and make new threads on which channels didnt get added and were the ugly girls not invited to the dance..


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

Santi360HD said:


> finally some good news..In the Directv link *AT LEAST* they say some additions are coming in April.. Its about time they made some kind of comment..instead of just give us chinese channel in SD
> 
> comes to mind Ausitn powers saying throw me a friggin bone here..!! well they did
> 
> ...


They don't say new HD channels will come in April. They will move existing channels until end of April and the reason is the addition of new HD channels. They can finish moving channels in April and give us the first new HD channels in May or June, maybe even later. We HOPE we can see new channels in April but there is no commitment from Directv.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

slimoli said:


> They don't say new HD channels will come in April. They will move existing channels until end of April and the reason is the addition of new HD channels. They can finish moving channels in April and give us the first new HD channels in May or June, maybe even later. We HOPE we can see new channels in April but there is no commitment from Directv.


I dunno. It says the following:

"Beginning March 17, SHOWTIME®, Starz®, Encore®, Cinemax® and HD Extra Pack will be moving to new channel ranges to make room for HD channels that will be launching this April."

I think that says new HD will be coming in April.

I think this was a recent addition. I don't remember it saying that at first, but I could be misremembering.


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> I dunno. It says the following:
> 
> "Beginning March 17, SHOWTIME®, Starz®, Encore®, Cinemax® and HD Extra Pack will be moving to new channel ranges to make room for HD channels that will be launching this April."
> 
> ...


You are right. I missed that paragraph. Great stuff!


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

tonyd79 said:


> I dunno. It says the following:
> 
> "Beginning March 17, SHOWTIME®, Starz®, Encore®, Cinemax® and HD Extra Pack will be moving to new channel ranges to make room for HD channels that will be launching this April."
> 
> ...


Yes Exciting news the Directv site does state* "make room for HD channels that will be launching this April."*


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

They should start in late April but nothing official yet. These are all targets guys, but the prep work is starting so that they can be ready for late April to start adding HD channels. They will NOT all come at the same time, so you can expect that there will be some waves of rollouts. Some larger, some smaller.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

562 MGMHD

564 universal HD

Think something might be added to the 563 slot?


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

Satelliteracer said:


> They should start in late April but nothing official yet. These are all targets guys, but the prep work is starting so that they can be ready for late April to start adding HD channels. They will NOT all come at the same time, so you can expect that there will be some waves of rollouts. Some larger, some smaller.


I like the idea od "waves of rollouts" , so we can keep speculating for a long time


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

gfrang said:


> 562 MGMHD
> 
> 564 universal HD
> 
> Think something might be added to the 563 slot?


Hallmark Movie Channel?


----------



## ptuck874 (Aug 12, 2007)

Curtis0620 said:


> Hallmark Movie Channel?


fearnet ?


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

I will like grouping the HD Extra channels together in the Guide, because they do actually have something important in common. They cost me extra. Maybe I think about money more than some, but whenever I have the guide up and pointed to a channel in a pay package, I look at what's on above and below and review my decision to continue subscribing to the package.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Curtis0620 said:


> Hallmark Movie Channel?





ptuck874 said:


> fearnet ?


Africa channel?


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> In YOUR opinion. My opinion is just as valid. In fact, did you even READ Satelliteracer's comments on the why's? Or notice, for all your vitriol and insistence, that my personal opinion is ambivalent at best? I simply pointed out that "premiums" aren't really a genre anyway. So sticking what is in essence a mini-premium package up in 500's makes as much sense as not doing it.
> 
> Stop trying to shout down anyone who doesn't agree with you. We all get your point of view. How many times do you have to repeat it?


+1


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Grouping the HD Extra channels in the 560s is an interesting idea, but I would have preferred they double-list them, like they do with a few other channels like the 101. Keep them in their logical programming-oriented spots and mirror them in the 560s. 

For instance, MGM-HD is currently at 255, between AMC and TCM. Someone looking for non-premium movies can get all these channels in one place. It would be the same thing for Paladia - keep it in with the other music oriented channels but mirror it in an HD-Extra group.

Either way, I appreciate Directv's efforts to promote and expand the HD Extra pack.


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

mreposter said:


> Either way, I appreciate Directv's efforts to promote and expand the HD Extra pack.


Promote?? if it hadn't been for the message boards here on DBS I'd of never known about these moves? and also the weblink on DTV's site..as usual the leader of tv is hush hush. leading one to speculate, guess.

DBStalk.com/sixto/and satelliteracer *thatss all you need *...who needs the main Directv.com site? heh heh


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Santi360HD said:


> Promote?? if it hadn't been for the message boards here on DBS I'd of never known about these moves? and also the weblink on DTV's site..as usual the leader of tv is hush hush. leading one to speculate, guess.


So the Guide never gave it away for you?


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> So the Guide never gave it away for you?


the often annoying envelope that is tvmail is often ignored by me...so yeah...props again to DBStalk.com !


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Santi360HD said:


> the often annoying envelope that is tvmail is often ignored by me...so yeah...props again to DBStalk.com !


I didn't say TVMail, I said "Guide."


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Santi360HD said:


> Promote?? if it hadn't been for the message boards here on DBS I'd of never known about these moves? and also the weblink on DTV's site..as usual the leader of tv is hush hush. leading one to speculate, guess.
> 
> DBStalk.com/sixto/and satelliteracer *thatss all you need *...who needs the main Directv.com site? heh heh


+ The channel changes for the HD Extra Pack aren't scheduled until April 21st - that's a month from now. D* has plenty of time to notify customers of the changes.

+ D* has stated that channels will reside in both places for approximately a week with a notification of the change.

+ Even after the old channel number is turned off, there will likely be a screen directing you to the new channel number.

+ D* typically lists channel changes and additions in monthly statements.

+ The channel change timetable has been posted to the company website.

That seems like plenty of notification. Nearly every year there is a channel change or two and D* has followed a similar notification pattern without causing too much confusion. It'll likely be the same again this time.


----------



## ptuck874 (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't know about anybody else, but the channels that have already started to move, my fav list already "pushed" them to the new numbers, so people worried that d* isn't telling people enough shouldn't worry, oh man, were is that mad mag pic at again....


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

I wouldn't care where DirecTV put them if the software in the receiver would allow me to customize my list. Why can't I group them and order them anyway "I" see fit? We are just talking data. Everyone has their own idea of how to group things and the technology to allow this shouldn't really be that difficult. 

I understand, most users might be confused but putting it under "Advanced" features would allow those of us that can figure it out to do it.


----------



## bamaweather (Jan 18, 2009)

GLJones said:


> I wouldn't care where DirecTV put them if the software in the receiver would allow me to customize my list. Why can't I group them and order them anyway "I" see fit? We are just talking data. Everyone has their own idea of how to group things and the technology to allow this shouldn't really be that difficult.
> 
> I understand, most users might be confused but putting it under "Advanced" features would allow those of us that can figure it out to do it.


$$$


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

GLJones said:


> I wouldn't care where DirecTV put them if the software in the receiver would allow me to customize my list. Why can't I group them and order them anyway "I" see fit? We are just talking data. Everyone has their own idea of how to group things and the technology to allow this shouldn't really be that difficult.


It might be easier to provide this sort of functionality via a webpage, like they're now doing for programming your DVR recordings. Otherwise, trying to rearrange channels via a TV remote would be really slow and clumsy.

The other issue would be channel numbers. There's no way they'd let you reassign channel numbers (think of the chaos and the support calls...) so even if they offered a way to rearrange channels, it would only be in the custom guides and favorite lists. So moving from channel to channel would mean extra hits on the remote. Maybe someone else has a better take on this, but ultimately I think it wouldn't be as convenient as people would want.

But don't forget about QUICKTUNE. You hit the up arrow in the center of the remote and can preset links to up to 9 channels. I use this all the time.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Please Add more Premium Movie channels. HD and SD 
Please! Give me a Sign.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

Hopefully D* will add the additional HBO and Sho multiplex channels that have been missing since they debuted ..what a decade ago or more!!?!?!?

D* has fallen way behind in providing the multi channels even the middling cable providers surpass them on this account now.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

dubber deux said:


> Hopefully D* will add the additional HBO and Sho multiplex channels that have been missing since they debuted ..what a decade ago or more!!?!?!?
> 
> D* has fallen way behind in providing the multi channels even the middling cable providers surpass them on this account now.


 May will be a good month for me. If D* launches some good Premiums and some good national HD, I will be getting 2 of those HR 24's, Or an HD DVR MRV setup
of some type.


----------



## frank_gore (Mar 17, 2009)

mreposter said:


> Grouping the HD Extra channels in the 560s is an interesting idea, but I would have preferred they double-list them, like they do with a few other channels like the 101. Keep them in their logical programming-oriented spots and mirror them in the 560s.
> 
> For instance, MGM-HD is currently at 255, between AMC and TCM. Someone looking for non-premium movies can get all these channels in one place. It would be the same thing for Paladia - keep it in with the other music oriented channels but mirror it in an HD-Extra group.
> 
> Either way, I appreciate Directv's efforts to promote and expand the HD Extra pack.


I don't see why DirecTV couldn't do what this guy said above.


----------



## susanandmark (Feb 15, 2007)

mreposter said:


> Grouping the HD Extra channels in the 560s is an interesting idea, but I would have preferred they double-list them, like they do with a few other channels like the 101. Keep them in their logical programming-oriented spots and mirror them in the 560s.
> 
> For instance, MGM-HD is currently at 255, between AMC and TCM. Someone looking for non-premium movies can get all these channels in one place. It would be the same thing for Paladia - keep it in with the other music oriented channels but mirror it in an HD-Extra group.
> 
> Either way, I appreciate Directv's efforts to promote and expand the HD Extra pack.


I second (or third) that. I prefer my channels grouped via genre/subject/theme, not purchasing pack ... especially as this is the only group done that way. If all channels were arranged as such (Choice pack was channels 100-200, Choice Extra 200-250, etc.) I'd understand but this seems oddly arbitrary. It seems it would cost them nothing to mirror the channels in two locations ... They do it with enough other offerings (101, mix channels).


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

susanandmark said:


> I second (or third) that. I prefer my channels grouped via genre/subject/theme, not purchasing pack ... especially as this is the only group done that way. If all channels were arranged as such (Choice pack was channels 100-200, Choice Extra 200-250, etc.) I'd understand but this seems oddly arbitrary. It seems it would cost them nothing to mirror the channels in two locations ... They do it with enough other offerings (101, mix channels).


The problem with mirroring the channels is that defeats the point in moving them in the first place. DirecTV is adding new channels that may be assigned the newly empty spot.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Will these changes automatically be updated in my favorites lists? Or will I have to go in and add the channels again once the channel changes is complete?


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

chevyguy559 said:


> Will these changes automatically be updated in my favorites lists? Or will I have to go in and add the channels again once the channel changes is complete?


Your favorite list will fix itself to the new numbers.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

raoul5788 said:


> Your favorite list will fix itself to the new numbers.


Cool, thanks


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

It's 12:33 and i can't sleep at all because of this change.I will never get over it, my whole life is ruined. :lol:


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

so what is the current status of moves so far?


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

djzack67 said:


> so what is the current status of moves so far?


The first round has happened, more coming each Wednesday til April 21, in other words right on schedule.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

mreposter said:


> Grouping the HD Extra channels in the 560s is an interesting idea, but I would have preferred they double-list them, like they do with a few other channels like the 101. Keep them in their logical programming-oriented spots and mirror them in the 560s.
> 
> For instance, MGM-HD is currently at 255, between AMC and TCM. Someone looking for non-premium movies can get all these channels in one place. It would be the same thing for Paladia - keep it in with the other music oriented channels but mirror it in an HD-Extra group.
> 
> Either way, I appreciate Directv's efforts to promote and expand the HD Extra pack.


You actually support mirroring? That's insane, why do you need 1 channel on 2 spots? That's one of the reasons I left Comcast, several channels were mirrored but they counted each of them twice. 1 channel should equal 1 spot on the lineup, no ifs, ands or buts. If people are too dumb or forgetful to remember where they are they shouldn't be watching TV. I don't even see why we need The 101 on 4 channels either. How could anyone be so stupid or forgetful to figure out what channel its on. HELLO, the channel number is the same as the title!!!!! For God's sakes D* delete the ones besides actual channel 101 itself!


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

No changes here yet.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

gfrang said:


> No changes here yet.


Really? I thought they would change for everyone at the same time.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> You actually support mirroring? That's insane, why do you need 1 channel on 2 spots? That's one of the reasons I left Comcast, several channels were mirrored but they counted each of them twice. 1 channel should equal 1 spot on the lineup, no ifs, ands or buts. If people are too dumb or forgetful to remember where they are they shouldn't be watching TV. I don't even see why we need The 101 on 4 channels either. How could anyone be so stupid or forgetful to figure out what channel its on. HELLO, the channel number is the same as the title!!!!! For God's sakes D* delete the ones besides actual channel 101 itself!


Actually I prefer having the 101 on channel 334. All of my custom guides only show it on that channel and not on 101. Most of the programming on that channel is music related so it makes sense for it to be right in with MTV, VH1, CMT, etc. This is the same reason why I wish they would leave Palladia where it is on 332.

You do realize that just because it is mirrored on 4 channels or however many it is, they aren't actually sending it out from 4 transponders. It still only takes up the same bandwidth as 1 station that is only mapped to one channel location.

I actually think that it would be a great idea to mirror the HD Extra pack channels to the exisitng locations as it would satisfy both types of customers. Those who prefer them grouped by genre like myself, and those who want them grouped together so they can easily see what they are paying that extra $5 for.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Beerstalker said:


> Actually I prefer having the 101 on channel 334. All of my custom guides only show it on that channel and not on 101. Most of the programming on that channel is music related so it makes sense for it to be right in with MTV, VH1, CMT, etc. This is the same reason why I wish they would leave Palladia where it is on 332.
> 
> You do realize that just because it is mirrored on 4 channels or however many it is, they aren't actually sending it out from 4 transponders. It still only takes up the same bandwidth as 1 station that is only mapped to one channel location.
> 
> I actually think that it would be a great idea to mirror the HD Extra pack channels to the exisitng locations as it would satisfy both types of customers. Those who prefer them grouped by genre like myself, and those who want them grouped together so they can easily see what they are paying that extra $5 for.


Palladia doesn't belong with MTV, VH1 and CMT though. It actually shows music 24/7, and its in HD 24/7. The others show reality shows 90% of the time and 75% of them aren't in HD. I like the idea of HD Extra Pack channels being together; they're premiums just like HBO, Showtime etc.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> Really? I thought they would change for everyone at the same time.


Just checked again this is what i got UHD 259,SMITH267,CHI289,PLADHD332,HDNM,552,MGM255.

Is it going to change automatically?


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

gfrang said:


> Just checked again this is what i got UHD 259,SMITH267,CHI289,PLADHD332,HDNM,552,MGM255.
> 
> Is it going to change automatically?


Yes on April 21 per the schedule. They're last in line.

This week is Showtimes. Next week is Encores. Then Starz's. Then Cinemax's. Then HD Extra. All switches happen on Wednesdays.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Yes on April 21 per the schedule. They're last in line.
> 
> This week is Showtimes. Next week is Encores. Then Starz's. Then Cinemax's. Then HD Extra. All switches happen on Wednesdays.


Ok thanks i thought i got left out.


----------



## joenhre (Nov 8, 2008)

PhilS said:


> A really slick way to keep everyone happy would be to arrange channels in a "virtual" favorites list. This would allow you to order (sort) the channels any way you want - by moving a channel up or down in the list. (D*: - patent this before E* beats you to it).


Something like that was done years ago (Mid '90s) by Starsight and was available on Uniden branded C/KU band receivers. I don't think Starsight is any longer in business.Not sure why Directv and/or Dish Network don't implement that type of guide.I've been looking for someone to introduce something similar again for a long time.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

Alan Gordon said:


> It reminds me of the old USSB days when Comedy Central, MTV, Nickelodeon, VH1, TV Land, Lifetime Television, All News Channel, and fXM were in the 900s... separate from the rest of the channels.
> 
> ~Alan


You forgot M2! 

My folks got D* back in 1996, and I remember that lineup well.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

ChrisPC said:


> You forgot M2!
> 
> My folks got D* back in 1996, and I remember that lineup well.


:backtotop


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Showtimes moved today. I also noticed my series recording of United States of Tara was automatically moved from 537 to 545.


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

I kinda wish we could just remap our channel numbers ourselves.

For instance, I kinda wish I could get all my important sports channels right in a row, so I would have something like this:

601: ESPN
602: ESPN2
603: Versus
604: ESPNEWS
605: NHL Network
606: NFL Network
607: MLB Network
608: Local RSN 1 (Fox Sports North for me)
609: Local RSN 2 (Big Ten Network for me)

Etc, etc.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Avder said:


> I kinda wish we could just remap our channel numbers ourselves.
> 
> For instance, I kinda wish I could get all my important sports channels right in a row, so I would have something like this:
> 
> ...


Big Ten is not a RSN and it has a lot over flows as well.

Also your RSN over flow should be right next to the main channel.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

JoeTheDragon said:


> Big Ten is not a RSN and it has a lot over flows as well.
> 
> Also your RSN over flow should be right next to the main channel.


That's why channel mapping should be left to the professionals... :lol:


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

JoeTheDragon said:


> Big Ten is not a RSN and it has a lot over flows as well.
> 
> Also your RSN over flow should be right next to the main channel.


They could make the overflow channels as -1, -2, etc. That way they could be added when necessary.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

JoeTheDragon said:


> Big Ten is not a RSN and it has a lot over flows as well.


Yes it is. It only has sports from one region, the Upper Midwest. Its just available nationally for a universal price for everyone.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Echostar petitioned the FCC at one point to declare Big Ten Network as an RSN rather than a national network. 

So, I guess the question is...how are they officially classified now? I don't know.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

JoeTheDragon said:


> Big Ten is not a RSN and it has a lot over flows as well.





Coca Cola Kid said:


> Yes it is. It only has sports from one region, the Upper Midwest. Its just available nationally for a universal price for everyone.


I think sixtos list counts it as a national channel not an RSN.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> I think sixtos list counts it as a national channel not an RSN.


My guess is that while some providers wanted it classified as an RSN during carriage negotiations...it was labeled a national network nonetheless.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Yes it is. It only has sports from one region, the Upper Midwest. Its just available nationally for a universal price for everyone.


Uh, the regional in regional sports network is modifying the network, not the sports. See, Big 12 games are on RSNs all over the country. They do not turn off my local RSN when a Big 12 game is on and I live far from Big 12 country.

Big Ten Network is a national network.


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Yes it is. It only has sports from one region, the Upper Midwest. Its just available nationally for a universal price for everyone.


It's a national channel. Graduates of the Big Ten are not required to continue living in the upper midwest. There are followers of the Big Ten, that live all over this country.

I think that a lot of people wish that other major conferences had a similar channel.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

dwrats_56 said:


> It's a national channel. Graduates of the Big Ten are not required to continue living in the upper midwest. There are followers of the Big Ten, that live all over this country.
> 
> I think that a lot of people wish that other major conferences had a similar channel.


The Mountain West has a channel and its treated like an RSN. On Choice in market, Sports Pack out of market. Why is BTN treated special?

BTN is the same way as The Mtn. on Dish too.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

tonyd79 said:


> Uh, the regional in regional sports network is modifying the network, not the sports. See, Big 12 games are on RSNs all over the country. They do not turn off my local RSN when a Big 12 game is on and I live far from Big 12 country.
> 
> Big Ten Network is a national network.


There's no 24 hour "Big 12 Network" though, the games are produced by FSN which has several affiliates throughout the country.

The Big Ten is a *region*, the Upper Midwest, it only airs sports from schools in the Big Ten which are in that region, unlike ESPNU and CBS College which air sports from all conferences across the country. How are BTN and say FS Detroit any different? FSD only shows Michigan sports and BTN only shows Big Ten sports.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

> The Big Ten Network is available to up to 73 million homes nationwide. The Big Ten Network is available across North America on satellite providers such as DIRECTV, DISH Network and Shaw Direct (Canada), telco companies such as Verizon FiOS and AT&T U-Verse, and on cable in 22 of America's top 25 media markets.
> 
> The network has cable distribution agreements with Charter Communications, Comcast, Cox (Cleveland), Insight Communications, Mediacom, Time Warner Cable, RCN, Service Electric, Shaw (Canada) and more than 250 additional cable operators across North America. *Customers of DIRECTV and DISH Network have access to the network regardless of where they live.* Verizon FiOS and AT&T's U-Verse are rolling out the network across the country.
> 
> Cable subscribers inside the eight Big Ten states receive the network on either an expanded basic or digital basic level of service. Outside the eight states, excluding St. Louis, Omaha and Louisville, cable operators who carry the network make it available on a variety of packages. Select markets where the network is available are listed below. If you do not see your city listed here, contact your local system office to see if there are plans to add the network.


http://www.bigtennetwork.com/channelfinder/index.asp


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Hoosier205 said:


> http://www.bigtennetwork.com/channelfinder/index.asp


FS Detroit is available nationally via satellite, is it a national channel too? 
"Available nationally" and "aimed towards a national audience" are 2 different things.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> FS Detroit is available nationally via satellite, is it a national channel too?
> "Available nationally" and "aimed towards a national audience" are 2 different things.


Exactly who are you arguing with? It certainly can't be anyone here. We don't decide if it is classified as a national or as an RSN. Complain to BTN or DirecTV. It doesn't even matter in the end. It's there. We have it. Some providers limit access to it. DirecTV doesn't.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Hoosier205 said:


> Exactly who are you arguing with? It certainly can't be anyone here. We don't decide if it is classified as a national or as an RSN. Complain to BTN or DirecTV. It doesn't even matter in the end. It's there. We have it. Some provider limit access to it. DirecTV doesn't.


I thought I was arguing with you but its going nowhere so lets just agree to disagree.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I thought I was arguing with you but its going nowhere so lets just agree to disagree.


Nope...not me. I already said that I don't know how it is technically classified. You seem to be arguing with yourself. It's a network that is available via some providers nationally, regardless of region. However, it is available via other providers only to customers within the Big Ten region. You seem to be on a one man mission to nail down whether it should be labeled as a national network or an RSN. I just don't think that it matters much. I could see it mattering to a provider during negotiations though.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Hoosier205 said:


> Nope...not me. I already said that I don't know how it is technically classified. You seem to be arguing with yourself. It's a network that is available via some providers nationally, regardless of region. However, it is available via other providers only to customers within the Big Ten region. You seem to be on a one man mission to nail down whether it should be labeled as a national network or an RSN. I just don't think that it matters much. I could see it mattering to a provider during negotiations though.


Okay I agree with that. No lets get

:backtotop


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> The Mountain West has a channel and its treated like an RSN. On Choice in market, Sports Pack out of market. Why is BTN treated special?
> 
> BTN is the same way as The Mtn. on Dish too.


The Big TEN network is a national channel because of their carriage agreement with DirecTv.


----------



## Retro (Nov 27, 2007)

dwrats_56 said:


> It's a national channel. Graduates of the Big Ten are not required to continue living in the upper midwest. There are followers of the Big Ten, that live all over this country.
> 
> *I think that a lot of people wish that other major conferences had a similar channel*.


The SEC does also. It's called ESPN !


----------



## cfkane (Mar 14, 2010)

And CBS as well, so the SEC have two!


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Have not seen anything move since last week. next push this week according to schedule i guess


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Channel Moves for week of March 31


*Channel #*
|
*New Channel #*
|
*Channel*
|
*Start Date*
|
*Move Complete*

526|535|Encore East|March 31|April 7 
527|536|Encore West|March 31|April 7 
528|537|Encore Love|March 31|April 7 
529|538|Encore Westerns|March 31|April 7 
530|539|Encore Mystery|March 31|April 7 
531|540|Encore Drama|March 31|April 7 
532|541|Encore Action|March 31|April 7 
533|542|Encore WAM|March 31|April 7


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I haven't read the entire thread so this may have already been mentioned, but I was surprised to see that my series links appear to be updating themselves to the changed numbers. Even though my series link to the Tudors, for instance, is to 537, it's now recording the show off 545. Cool.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> The Big Ten is a *region*, the Upper Midwest...


I and my fellow citizens of Pennsylvania will be surprised to learn that we have been somehow transported to the Midwest (upper or otherwise).


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Boston Fan said:


> I and my fellow citizens of Pennsylvania will be surprised to learn that we have been somehow transported to the Midwest (upper or otherwise).


What I can't figure out is why PSU is even in the Big Ten. Geographically it should be in the Big East. That way there'd actually be 10 schools instead of te(leve)n


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> What I can't figure out is why PSU is even in the Big Ten. Geographically it should be in the Big East. That way there'd actually be 10 schools instead of te(leve)n


Ignorant of college sports history, are we?

Is your brain going to explode when the Big Ten has 12 or 14 schools in a year or two?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> There's no 24 hour "Big 12 Network" though, the games are produced by FSN which has several affiliates throughout the country.
> 
> The Big Ten is a *region*, the Upper Midwest, it only airs sports from schools in the Big Ten which are in that region, unlike ESPNU and CBS College which air sports from all conferences across the country. How are BTN and say FS Detroit any different? FSD only shows Michigan sports and BTN only shows Big Ten sports.


Oh, and you are wrong. The Big Ten is a CONFERENCE. Not a REGION.

The REGION in regional sports network means it is a regional network, not that it shows regional sports. Guess you did not understand my Big 12 example. If Fox Sports West showed regional sports they would not have the Big 12 on. But they show them to a region.


----------



## Lancelink (Feb 6, 2007)

Boston Fan said:


> I and my fellow citizens of Pennsylvania will be surprised to learn that we have been somehow transported to the Midwest (upper or otherwise).


!rolling:rolling:!rolling

You should send out the memo to those affected tomorrow...the first of April. Yes, they will be surprised!


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> Is your brain going to explode when the Big Ten has 12 or 14 schools in a year or two?


It could explode right now: Arizona and Arizona State are both in the Pac-10, despite being in a state that doesn't border the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

trainman said:


> It could explode right now: Arizona and Arizona State are both in the Pac-10, despite being in a state that doesn't border the Pacific Ocean.


Nor are Marquette or Notre Dame in the East. Or TCU (Fort Worth) in the Mountains nor the West.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

getting ready for the next move of channels


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> What I can't figure out is why PSU is even in the Big Ten. Geographically it should be in the Big East. That way there'd actually be 10 schools instead of te(leve)n


You know if you look at the Big Ten logo you can see an 11 in there.

I'm serious. Look at it. They did it on purpose as a nod to the fact that they have 11 schools.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

trainman said:


> It could explode right now: Arizona and Arizona State are both in the Pac-10, despite being in a state that doesn't border the Pacific Ocean.


Back when it was the Pacific Coast Conference, both Idaho and Montana were members (the Arizona schools were not).


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Channel Moves for the week of April 7


*Channel #*
|
*New Channel #*
|
*Channel*
|
*Start Date*
|
*Move Complete*

518|525|Starz Kids & Family HD|April 7|April 14 
519|526|Starz Comedy HD|April 7|April 14 
520|527|Starz East/Starz East HD|April 7|April 14 
521|528|Starz West/Starz West HD|April 7|April 14 
522|529|Starz Edge/Starz Edge HD|April 7|April 14 
523|530|Starz in Black|April 7|April 14


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Channel Moves for the week of April 14


*Channel #*
|
*New Channel #*
|
*Channel*
|
*Start Date*
|
*Move Complete*

512|515|Cinemax East/Cinemax East HD|April 14|April 21 
513|517|MoreMax East|April 14|April 21
514|516|Cinemax West/Cinemax West HD|April 14|April 21
550|559|Independent Film Channel|April 14|April 21

Channel Moves for the week of April 21


*Channel #*
|
*New Channel #*
|
*Channel*
|
*Start Date*
|
*Move Complete*

255|562|MGM HD|April 21|April 28
259|564|Universal HD|April 21|April 28
267|565|Smithsonian HD|April 21|April 28
289|566|Crime and Investigation HD|April 21|April 28
332|567|Palladia HD|April 21|April 28
552|561|HDNet Movies HD|April 21|April 28


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

DVDKingdom said:


> Channel Moves for the week of April 14
> 
> 
> *Channel #*
> ...


 :grrr::icon_cry::ramblinon 

~Alan


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

DVDKingdom said:


> Channel Moves for the week of April 14
> 
> 
> *Channel #*
> ...


Interesting, they are re-ordering Cinemax. Guess they want East and West to be consecutive and MoreMax at the end. Hadnt noticed if Showtime or Movie Channel had that happen, but I dont watch those nearly as much as HBO/Max


----------



## bamaweather (Jan 18, 2009)

It's funny. If they were going to rearrange any of them, I would have expected them to move Starz East and West ahead of the two that are currently before them.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

bamaweather said:


> It's funny. If they were going to rearrange any of them, I would have expected them to move Starz East and West ahead of the two that are currently before them.


Yeah, I can't figure that out at all. :nono2:

East, West primary feeds, then Alphabetical if you ask me. That goes for all of them.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

bamaweather said:


> It's funny. If they were going to rearrange any of them, I would have expected them to move Starz East and West ahead of the two that are currently before them.


I was surprised by that as well...

However, I've made it clear that I don't understand the thinking about where some of the channels are ending up...

~Alan


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

What I can't figure out is why they did it over a 6 week span. Why not just move them all at once?


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Xsabresx said:


> Interesting, they are re-ordering Cinemax. Guess they want East and West to be consecutive and MoreMax at the end. Hadnt noticed if Showtime or Movie Channel had that happen, but I dont watch those nearly as much as HBO/Max


They rearranged Showtime E/W. Now they're next to each other (545/546) instead of 3 channels apart (537/540).


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> What I can't figure out is why they did it over a 6 week span. Why not just move them all at once?


So they could have notices on the old numbers. It may be overkill in terms of easing customers over to the new numbers but this is the same method they used when they rearranged all the RSNs last summer. Change channel B to C, then later change A to B and give notice for a week on channel B that it has moved to C rather than have someone tune B and find it is now A without notice.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

The HD Extra Pack channels haven't been moved yet.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I was hoping for a bigger move out of Cinemax. Moving from 512 to 515 only opens up 3 slots for new HBO channels.

Plus, what are they going to do with the now huge gap between 517 and 525? New Max channels?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

DVDKingdom said:


> The HD Extra Pack channels haven't been moved yet.


Yeah...just noticed that...wonder what the hold up is...


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

syphix said:


> Yeah...just noticed that...wonder what the hold up is...


Still waiting...someone asleep at DirecTV, or a change of plans? It's now over 3 hours since the time these changes were expected to happen.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

syphix said:


> Still waiting...someone asleep at DirecTV, or a change of plans? It's now over 3 hours since the time these changes were expected to happen.


Good question... I wonder if DirecTV will just keep the channels in the current position until the final day then move without mirroring.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I could have sworn most of them were moved before I left for work this morning. The only one I noticed that hadn't moved was HDNMovies.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

DVDKingdom said:


> Good question... I wonder if DirecTV will just keep the channels in the current position until the final day then move without mirroring.


Everything is on hold until D12 is sorted out.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Hdhead said:


> Everything is on hold until D12 is sorted out.


Sure.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

I believe that the HD Extra channels are moving next Wednesday 4/21/2010. I know that the test channels moved today to the 9500s officially today as well.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

No the Cinemax and HD extra pack channels are supposed to move today. The placeholders on the old channel numbers will be removed on the 21st.



Herdfan said:


> I was hoping for a bigger move out of Cinemax. Moving from 512 to 515 only opens up 3 slots for new HBO channels.
> 
> Plus, what are they going to do with the now huge gap between 517 and 525? New Max channels?


Moving the Cinemax channels to start at 515 leaves 14 channels open that we are guessing may be filled by the 14 HBO channels that currently exist. We are also guessing that the open channels between 517 and 525 may mean that we will get the Cinemax channels that we have been missing.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

The only move that affected me was IFC.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

DVDKingdom said:


> Channel Moves for the week of April 14
> 
> 
> *Channel #*
> ...


That was done because "channels I receive" doesn't work. It puts all the channels WITHOUT SD equivalents out of the 200s and 300s. That way, SD-only people don't keep calling D* asking them why they don't get that channel.


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> Channel Moves for the week of April 14
> 
> 
> *Channel #*
> ...





bobcamp1 said:


> That was done because "channels I receive" doesn't work. It puts all the channels WITHOUT SD equivalents out of the 200s and 300s. That way, SD-only people don't keep calling D* asking them why they don't get that channel.


Cinemax moved but it doesn't look like they moved the HD Extra channels today. Maybe they are delaying until next week.


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

Directv's website is now reflecting that the HD Extra Channels are moving a week later than Cinemax.

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2728/


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Yep, talked with SatRacer, and there was an error on the website dates for the HD Extra package. Now corrected.


----------



## Wayne Kjelsrud (May 17, 2008)

Herdfan said:


> I was hoping for a bigger move out of Cinemax. Moving from 512 to 515 only opens up 3 slots for new HBO channels.
> 
> Plus, what are they going to do with the now huge gap between 517 and 525? New Max channels?


 There is room for 6 new HBO'S with the move 506, 509, 510, 512, 513 & 514 are all open now in that channel range and there are what only 3 of the HBO channels that we don't get right now ?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Wayne Kjelsrud said:


> There is room for 6 new HBO'S with the move 506, 509, 510, 512, 513 & 514 are all open now in that channel range and there are what only 3 of the HBO channels that we don't get right now ?


Moving the Cinemax channels to start at 515 leaves 14 channels open that we are guessing may be filled by the 14 HBO channels that currently exist. We are also guessing that the open channels between 517 and 525 may mean that we will get the Cinemax channels that we have been missing.



syphix said:


> Yep, talked with SatRacer, and there was an error on the website dates for the HD Extra package. Now corrected.


Wow, I could have sworn I saw all of the HD Extra pack channels moved to the 600s this morning except for HDNMovies. I wonder if there was an issue that caused them to push them back a week. I find it hard to believe it was just a typo as this was announced about a month ago and other typos were already found and fixed.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Anybody know why they haven't switched ESPNU and ESPN Classic? U is Choice now and Classic is Sports Pack so it'd make sense.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I believe all of the channels in the low 200s are placed there as part of a contract to get more viewership. The contract probably states ESPN Classic being there, so D* can't swap them without breaking the contract, or creating a new one with ESPN. It's probably not worth the hassle to do that.

I hope once the contracts are up they move all of the sports channels to the 600s and reorganize all the sports channels in one place (they could do the same thing moving the news channels into a common area and organizing them too). I'm not betting on this happening though.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Beerstalker said:


> I believe all of the channels in the low 200s are placed there as part of a contract to get more viewership. The contract probably states ESPN Classic being there, so D* can't swap them without breaking the contract, or creating a new one with ESPN. It's probably not worth the hassle to do that.
> 
> I hope once the contracts are up they move all of the sports channels to the 600s and reorganize all the sports channels in one place (they could do the same thing moving the news channels into a common area and organizing them too). I'm not betting on this happening though.


Well I guess that means they reached new contracts with the premiums and HD Extra channels then? Or they just modified their current ones. Seems like doing so with ESPN would be just as easy.

But with sports channels, would you count channels like TNT, TBS and WGN that are mostly general interest channels but have occasional sportscasts?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

As far as I know it is only the channels in the low 200s (200-220) that have special contracts that stipulate they have to be on the channel numbers they are on (they want more people to see their channels as the move between their local channels and the national channels). This of course is what I have heard on here I have no inside knowledge myself.

As far as TNT, TBS, WGN I would leave them where they are. In my opinion they are cable channels that carry some sports action, just like local channels carry some sports. Where ESPN, NFL Network, Golf Channel, etc. are dedicated mostly to sports but have some general interest programming.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

Possible New Channels and New Channel Locations

* New Channel.

501.	HBO HD
502.	HBO2 HD *
503.	HBO Signature HD *
504.	HBO West HD 
505.	HBO2 West HD *
506.	HBO Signature West HD *
507.	HBO Family HD *
508.	HBO Family West HD *
509.	HBO Zone HD *
510.	HBO Zone West HD *
511.	HBO Latino HD *
512.	HBO Latino West HD *
513.	HBO Comedy HD *
514.	HBO Comedy West HD *
515.	Cinemax HD
516.	Cinemax West HD
517.	MoreMax HD *
518.	MoreMax West HD *
519.	ActionMax HD *
520.	5StarMax HD *
521.	@Max HD *
522.	ThrillerMax HD *
523.	OuterMax HD *
524.	WMax HD *
525.	Starz Kids and Family HD
526.	Starz Comedy HD
527.	Starz HD
528.	Starz West HD
529.	Starz Edge HD
530.	Starz in Black HD *
531.	Starz Cinema HD *
532.	open
533.	open
534.	open
535.	Encore HD *
536.	Encore West HD *
537.	Encore Love 
538.	Encore Westerns 
539.	Encore Mystery 
540.	Encore Drama 
541.	Encore Action 
542.	Encore Wam 
543.	open
544.	open
545.	Showtime HD
546.	Showtime West HD
547.	Showtime 2 HD
548.	Showtime Showcase HD
549.	Showtime Extreme HD
550.	Showtime Beyond HD *
551.	Showtime Next HD *
552.	Showtime Women HD* 
553.	open
554.	The Movie Channel HD
555.	The Movie Channel West HD *
556.	TMC Xtra HD East *
557.	Flix
558.	Sundance HD *
559.	IFC HD *
560.	open
561.	HD Net Movies
562.	MGM HD
563.	Hallmark Movie Channel HD *
564.	Universal HD
565.	Smithsonian HD
566.	Crime and Investigation HD
567.	Palladia HD


I bet it looks something like this


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

ShawnL25 said:


> Possible New Channels and New Channel Locations
> 
> * New Channel.
> 
> ...


532, 533, 534... movieplex, indieplex, retroplex???
553... Showtime Family???


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

VARTV said:


> indieplex, retroplex???


 These aren't worth the bandwidth. 
Your not missing anything.
I've had these with E* since they launched, and Never found anything on those worth watching that wasn't or couldn't be seen in the Starz/Encore packs.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

ShawnL25 said:


> Possible New Channels and New Channel Locations
> 
> * New Channel.
> 
> ...


I'm of the view now that beyond HBO East and West, we may only see the east coast feeds of the HBO nets in HD.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Aaaaand....the channel changes are "complete".


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

syphix said:


> Aaaaand....the channel changes are "complete".


Kinda. They are in their new places but the old channels are not all cleared up yet. Completely complete when those are opened up for new May channels.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> Kinda. They are in their new places but the old channels are not all cleared up yet. Completely complete when those are opened up for new May channels.


Hence my quotes.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeeze... Its been a month and a half already? Now we have nothing to look forward to other than D12 parking... I was hoping the channel changes were just something they were throwing us to pass the time... 

CRAP!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm also wondering if we won't have one more move to rearrange the HBO channels so the east and west feeds are next to each other like all the other premiums.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

scott0702 said:


> Directv's website is now reflecting that the HD Extra Channels are moving a week later than Cinemax.
> 
> http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2728/


I noticed yesterday that my HD Extra Channels have all moved as planned to 561, 562, 564 and 566.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

scott0702 said:


> Cinemax moved but it doesn't look like they moved the HD Extra channels today. Maybe they are delaying until next week.


Cool. They moved automatically in my Favorites. I did not have to add them myself.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

Why in the hell is Palladia not with the other music channels?


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Dan B said:


> Why in the hell is Palladia not with the other music channels?


Because its part of HD Extra, a premium package (just like HBO, Showtime, etc) that they consolidated into 1 range for easier access yesterday.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Dan B said:


> Why in the hell is Palladia not with the other music channels?


Because the other music channels are reality show channels now.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Got my channels moved yesterday,like hd extra pack all in one place.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, I hate that they moved Palladia...complete BS.

I like looking between the music channels and having it way down in the 500s is not helpful at all.


I get the idea of HD Extra pack together, but that is not how I watch TV. I like the channels grouped in categories in the guide without having to do the category search........


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

I really like the HD extra all in one Place.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Wow, I hate that they moved Palladia...complete BS.
> 
> I like looking between the music channels and having it way down in the 500s is not helpful at all.
> 
> I get the idea of HD Extra pack together, but that is not how I watch TV. I like the channels grouped in categories in the guide without having to do the category search........


I don't consider those as music channels i just check them to see if South Park is on.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Grentz said:


> Wow, I hate that they moved Palladia...complete BS.
> 
> I like looking between the music channels and having it way down in the 500s is not helpful at all.
> 
> I get the idea of HD Extra pack together, but that is not how I watch TV. I like the channels grouped in categories in the guide without having to do the category search........


I agree with you, but I guess D* and a lot of other people feel differently. I wish they would have at least considered mapping them to both places so people could put them wherever they wanted in their custom lists (like they do for the 101). This doesn't really take up any more bandwidth and would make both sets of customers happy. Although I have heard people complain about multiple copies of the 101 (they usually don't understand it doesn't eat up any more bandwidth to have them like this).


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Wow, I hate that they moved Palladia...complete BS.
> 
> I like looking between the music channels and having it way down in the 500s is not helpful at all.
> 
> I get the idea of HD Extra pack together, but that is not how I watch TV. I like the channels grouped in categories in the guide without having to do the category search........





Beerstalker said:


> I agree with you, but I guess D* and a lot of other people feel differently. I wish they would have at least considered mapping them to both places so people could put them wherever they wanted in their custom lists (like they do for the 101). This doesn't really take up any more bandwidth and would make both sets of customers happy. Although I have heard people complain about multiple copies of the 101 (they usually don't understand it doesn't eat up any more bandwidth to have them like this).


The problem is...where do you stop? If you remap Palladia to two different channel numbers, why not others? Why not all of them? The 101 is different. That is DirecTV's channel. They wanted to group them together and they did. It's only one channel. We will survive this atrocity.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Grentz said:


> Wow, I hate that they moved Palladia...complete BS.
> 
> I like looking between the music channels and having it way down in the 500s is not helpful at all.
> 
> I get the idea of HD Extra pack together, but that is not how I watch TV. I like the channels grouped in categories in the guide without having to do the category search........


Grouping channels into categories is a dumb idea since a lot of channels fit into several of them. For example general interest channels like WGNA, TNT and TBS: they occasionally have sports, should they go in the 600's? They also show a lot of movies, how about move them to the 500's?

Palladia is a premium channel, its now on 567, get used to it.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Grouping channels into categories is a dumb idea since a lot of channels fit into several of them. For example general interest channels like WGNA, TNT and TBS: they occasionally have sports, should they go in the 600's? They also show a lot of movies, how about move them to the 500's?
> 
> Palladia is a premium channel, its now on 567, get used to it.


None of that changes the fact that grouping the channels in the HD extra package together is an even dumber idea. Nobody in the history of DIRECTV viewing has ever turned on their TV with the thought, "I'm in the mood of watching some channel tonight, but only if it's in the HD extra pack, and if those channels were grouped together, it would be easier to chose one particular HD extra pack channel without having to sift through lots of other channels not in the HD extra pack which can't possibly have something that I would be interested in watching".

The stupidity of the people at DIRECTV who make decisions like this is astounding, and that's not hyperbole... they are very obviously not too bright or well thought out.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

cartrivision said:


> None of that changes the fact that grouping the channels in the HD extra package together is an even dumber idea. Nobody in the history of DIRECTV viewing has ever turned on their TV with the thought, "I'm in the mood of watching some channel tonight, but only if it's in the HD extra pack, and if those channels were grouped together, it would be easier to chose one particular HD extra pack channel without having to sift through lots of other channels not in the HD extra pack which can't possibly have something that I would be interested in watching".
> 
> The stupidity of the people at DIRECTV who make decisions like this is astounding, and that's not hyperbole... they are very obviously not too bright or well thought out.


The problem with your thinking (the old way) though is most people (those who don't use this board, i.e. 99% of D* customers) probably don't know what the HD Extra pack is and see the channel on their guide and wonder why they don't get it. With them all together it helps them figure out its a premium package, just like HBO, Showtime, Sports Pack, etc. This is why they decided to have a free preview for it right after they moved them.

The choice to switch their positions was based on market research, as Satelliteracer has said on this thread.


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> None of that changes the fact that grouping the channels in the HD extra package together is an even dumber idea. Nobody in the history of DIRECTV viewing has ever turned on their TV with the thought, "I'm in the mood of watching some channel tonight, but only if it's in the HD extra pack, and if those channels were grouped together, it would be easier to chose one particular HD extra pack channel without having to sift through lots of other channels not in the HD extra pack which can't possibly have something that I would be interested in watching".
> 
> The stupidity of the people at DIRECTV who make decisions like this is astounding, and that's not hyperbole... they are very obviously not too bright or well thought out.


Agreed, this is just stupid.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe they just want to discourage people from cancelling their HD Extra package by making them realize just how much HD programming they will lose if they do so. All it does for me, though, is remind me that I almost never watch those channels (except for some reason "Making The Monkees" on Smithsonian which I've watched about 15 times already).


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> *Grouping channels into categories is a dumb idea* since a lot of channels fit into several of them. For example general interest channels like WGNA, TNT and TBS: they occasionally have sports, should they go in the 600's? They also show a lot of movies, how about move them to the 500's?
> 
> Palladia is a premium channel, its now on 567, get used to it.


Well it actually is how it is done. Notice the rough categories? Dish on the other hand is the one that spreads crap all over the place and is extremely confusing to find stuff on many times.
Notice how on DirecTV: 
-Locals are all together.
-Lifestyle/History/Discovery channels are all together. 
-Kids channels (Nick, Cartoon N., Disney) are all together. 
-Comedy and Reality stations are together. 
-Music channels are together (MTV/VH1/FUSE/CMT/BET).
-PPVs are together. 
-National Sports are together (ESPN/MLB/NFL/Tennis/Golf). 
-News are together (FOX/NBC/C.SPAN). 
-Religion are together. 
-Porn are together. 
-Premium Movie Packs are together (people know HBO/Showtime/Starz/Cinemax are separate premiums...they are that way even on cable)

So what is that about not having categories? :lol:

The main reason they are doing it IMO is they need more space to put in new national HD channels in the current rough categories, and it is easier to move the HD Extra channels to new numbers to open up channel numbers needed and keep other channel numbers unchanged (makes sense in my mind) (which is what others have alluded to/said as well). I don't think market research or not wanting to group them into categories is the reasoning behind it at all.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> None of that changes the fact that grouping the channels in the HD extra package together is an even dumber idea. Nobody in the history of DIRECTV viewing has ever turned on their TV with the thought, "I'm in the mood of watching some channel tonight, but only if it's in the HD extra pack, and if those channels were grouped together, it would be easier to chose one particular HD extra pack channel without having to sift through lots of other channels not in the HD extra pack which can't possibly have something that I would be interested in watching".
> 
> The stupidity of the people at DIRECTV who make decisions like this is astounding, and that's not hyperbole... they are very obviously not too bright or well thought out.


...of all things to care about, you chose this?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

DirecTV moved the channels to where they wanted them. This is what providers do. Get over it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> DirecTV moved the channels to where they wanted them. This is what providers do. Get over it.


Agreed. I don't understand why people care where channel XYZ is at when we can customize our guide and Quicktune.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Agreed. I don't understand why people care where channel XYZ is at when we can customize our guide and Quicktune.


We can't customize the guide for the order....

and I complain about very little around here, this is one thing that does bug me a bit though so I thought I would discuss it a bit. After listening to all the others complain about XYZ all day long I think I deserve to be able to have an opinion every now and then :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Grentz said:


> We can't customize the guide for the order....


But most people watch, what...30-40 channels? A customized list puts what you watch right there & condensed. 


> and I complain about very little around here, this is one thing that does bug me a bit though so I thought I would discuss it a bit. After listening to all the others complain about XYZ all day long I think I deserve to be able to have an opinion every now and then :lol:


:lol: It's ok and great to complain, I just feel that complaining about this won't go far.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Then an HD GUI will solve my issue since at this point 

Even with 30-40 (mine is closer to 100) that is a lot of scrolls when you can only see a couple channels at a time.

I dont think anything will change because I get the reasons why it was done (to free up channel numbers for new national HD channels), just voicing my opinion.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

mystic7 said:


> Maybe they just want to discourage people from cancelling their HD Extra package by making them realize just how much HD programming they will lose if they do so. All it does for me, though, is remind me that I almost never watch those channels (except for some reason "Making The Monkees" on Smithsonian which I've watched about 15 times already).


It is also a sign that these channels will remain EXTRA channels and will not be included with the other HD channels in one package anytime soon (something most other providers do).


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Well it actually is how it is done. Notice the rough categories? Dish on the other hand is the one that spreads crap all over the place and is extremely confusing to find stuff on many times.
> Notice how on DirecTV:
> -Locals are all together.
> -Lifestyle/History/Discovery channels are all together.
> ...


So why not leave a link to Palladia with the MUSIC channels then and to the so called HD extra for example?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Palladia is a Premium channel. It is a Music channel. Which to lump it with?

HBO is a Premium channel. HBO is a Movie channel. Which to lump it with?

In both cases, DirecTV decided that Premium trumps category. (HBO is not with non-premium movie channels like TCM, FMC, AMC.)

The 500s are Premium Channels.

Actually, they are being consistent in their decision. 

Me, I don't care one way or another.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

tonyd79 said:


> The 500s are Premium Channels.
> 
> Actually, they are being consistent in their decision.


NOT really - IFC is NOT a premium channel & it's in the 500's as well.
Never has made a lick of sense to me, but whatev...


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

JJJBBB said:


> So why not leave a link to Palladia with the MUSIC channels then and to the so called HD extra for example?


...because they didn't want to. They put it where they want it.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Grentz said:


> Notice how on DirecTV:
> -News are together (FOX/NBC/C.SPAN).
> 
> So what is that about not having categories?


But news isnt together:

cnn is 202.
msnbc 356, foxnews 360.

Yes we know contracts....just saying they arent together.


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> ...because they didn't want to. They put it where they want it.


And thats why premium subs like me are pissed... get it dude?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

JJJBBB said:


> And that's why premium subs like me are pissed ... get it dude?


No. No I don't. They put channels where they believe they belong. Where you or I think they belong is irrelevant.


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> No. No I don't. They put channels where they believe they belong. Where you or I think they belong is irrelevant.


Thats right you don't so don't comment if you don't get it, ponder, think, analise, brain storm a little then have a logical answer. The premium subs pay the bills, you keep them happy. DirecTV can move a channel where they wish but link to it for your premium subs (101 for example, 3 links I think!) then let me remove the links from my fav list. (My last comment on this as I have read a few of your many other annoying posts, why not think have a point before you comment so much and when you buy all the premium channels you too will see the annoyance here.)


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

JJJBBB said:


> Thats right you don't so don't comment if you don't get it, ponder, think, analise, brain storm a little then have a logical answer. The premium subs pay the bills, you keep them happy. DirecTV can move a channel where they wish but link to it for your premium subs (101 for example, 3 links I think!) then let me remove the links from my fav list. (My last comment on this as I have read a few of your many other annoying posts, why not think have a point before you comment so much and when you buy all the premium channels you too will see the annoyance here.)


:lol::lol: The 101 is their channel! That is an entirely different scenario.

You think you're the only customer who subs to premiums? You may want to avoid making false assumptions. Where you want channels to appear in the guide matters not. Get over it.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> No. No I don't. They put channels where they believe they belong. Where you or I think they belong is irrelevant.


As a former Dish subscriber, they have a messy channel arrangement. I am hoping that Direct learns something from their chaotic arrangement. I was with them for 3-months and never was able to figure out how to get to my programming. I disagree with the comment that Directv has no interest in their subscriber opinions. One of the main reasons I left Dish was because of this disarray. No one wants to wade through programming guides to get to their favorite show.

I have always liked the idea that I can channel surf in the 500's and get nothing but my prem. movies. I don't want to wade through Palladia and Smithsonian Channels just because their HD programming.
Slotting networks based on programming type makes sense. I wish the shopping channels would be taken out of the 200's and moved into the 300's.


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> No. No I don't. They put channels where they believe they belong. Where you or I think they belong is irrelevant.


From what I have seen, some think the placement is a good thing and some think otherwise.

Directv will put the channels where they think best.


----------

